# New video



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks for pointing out the Movie Studio software, and to show off my first movie I made with it... It's only about 2 minutes long:

http://halloween.necrobones.com/movies.html

I'm working on ideas for others, but I think this is a pretty good start.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks great! What software did you use...is it just called Movie Studio, and where did you get the sound from?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job NecroBones!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Both Zombie-F and pumpkinrot mentioned the Sony Vegas Movie Studio software (thanks guys!). I ordered the platinum edition, but I'm using the free trial til it gets here.

For the sound... well, I shamelessly ripped the individual effects from a game. My future films will use sound-effect CDs, etc... I just bought a stack of Halloween-related discs from Tower.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice video! I enjoyed the glowing-eyes Bucky among the tombstones best, and think I shall "borrow" it for my haunt this year...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job! Glad the software worked out for you.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! Glad you all liked it. I tried to make it have some good cohesiveness, and had it pan/zoom to each area before showing close-ups, and then end with a final zoom-out to show the full front of the house. I didn't have a huge number of shots to work with, but this year I plan to do more with the lighting and try to get more variety of pictures. So anyway, I'm pretty pleased at how it turned out, considering the limitation of source material.

The collapsed skeleton in the graveplot was made with a bucky "large bag", and a pair of arms. I had the head resting on a rib to get the angle I wanted. That was one of my favorite parts too. I'm considering working on some talking skulls in the future.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the new video. What is the audio from?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, nice work NecroBones...very creepy!


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Great job Necrobones, Zombie also turned me on to Sony Vegas Movie Studio. I can't wait to see your next film. Congrats!!


----------

